# Puppy Training Pads



## lissheppard (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello all,

I am getting a Beagle Puppy next week and I was wondering how many puppy training pads they will go through per day on average? Does anyone have any ideas? 

Thanks, Lisa.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

Don't bother with puppy training pads, they confuse a dog and make toilet training even harder. Your best bet is to take the puppy out every 30 minutes with a treat and when puppy goes outside praise and treat.


----------



## Legoloon (Aug 11, 2014)

I went through zero. They are still upstairs in their packets. I just put Oreo in the garden to toilet and overnight we set our alarm for every 2 hours to take her out, then widened it slowly until she slept through the night...she's never messed in her crate *touch wood*


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

lissheppard said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am getting a Beagle Puppy next week and I was wondering how many puppy training pads they will go through per day on average? Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks, Lisa.


Could be anything! Some pups come 100% clean from the litter so never use them, some will take longer to housetrain and will pee/poop mutiple times a day if you are not there all the time, and some will chew them up every time you turn your back!

If you're at work and having someone visit the pup you'd want a change morning, and then at each visit per day if soiled, plus a change when you get home.

I'd stick to newspaper personally, although not so many people have daily papers these days.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Don`t! You will be training your dog to pee etc indoors. That`s the last thing you want.


----------



## lissheppard (Sep 22, 2014)

Wonderful thank you for the replies. I did wonder why you would train your dog to pee on a pouch indoors but thank you for your great replies. I cannot wait to get him!!

Thanks everyone, Lisa


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Lisa, I wouldn't bother with puppy training pads. 

If you really want to use something in their place, old newspapers laid on top of a cheap rubber mat work just as well ( and amounts to "eco- friendly recycling" ). Chances are that the pup is already used to the smell and sound of walking - and peeing! - on newspaper as many, if not most, breeders use them when raising a litter.

Personally, whilst I understand the thoughtprocess behind the notion that providing the pup with an indoor toileting area will delay his house training....I have NEVER found this to be true. Not ever. And neither have my friends. We all had reliable housebroken pups by the time they were 3 - 4 months old. Whether they were male or female.

Thus, stating that using puppy pads/newspapers will teach a pup to soil indoors is a specious argument. A bit like asserting that if one reads to a child they'll never be bothered to learn to read themselves. House training - like reading, actually - is largely governed by physical maturity. And a very young pup just can't "hold it". When they need to go, they need to go - there and then.

Even if you watch your pup like a hawk all day, according to the law of sod he will need to go at the precise moment there is a knock at the door...or you pop to the loo...or the phone rings...or your attention is momentarily diverted. And It is much, MUCH easier to pick up some wee soaked pads or newspapers than to scrub the carpet for the next half hour.

Providing an "emergency toileting space" - or even several to begin with - really isn't the same as "teaching the pup to go indoors". As long as you praise & reward profusely when he goes outdoors and intercept any indoor peeing/pooing, a pup will NOT have delayed house training. But you will do a LOT less scrubbing.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I bought puppy pads when Indie arrived, never used them with other dogs as they weren't invented! It dawned on me that it would take twice as long to house train her, total madness.
I didn't bother and just took her outside really regularly.
Mind you, they did have their uses... i put one in the boot the first few times we had to travel for a while just in case she had a wee (she never did).
Two years on and I still use them, Indie has a tendency to dig out the water bowl, she is generally a messy drinker too so I keep a pad under the bowl- no more slippery floors


----------



## ladyisla (Apr 19, 2014)

As I had no direct access to a garden and some health problems we did use puppy pads for a couple of weeks when Heidi first came home - I think average was about 2-3 a day. Then when she discovered they were far more fun to rip up I switched to newspaper on top of that plastic floor covering stuff you can buy on a roll. That fairly quickly became just for emergency wees in middle of night as by that point she was mainly going outside. All in all we had some sort of indoor wee set up for about 4 months (which seems like a long time but towards the end was only about 1 wee per 24 hours, if that) but she's now 7 months and I don't know if I've just struck lucky but we didn't have any problem transitioning from toileting inside to outside, as I had expected from everything I'd heard about puppy pads. Of course we've had the odd accident but that's been my fault for not getting her outside quick enough/just not paying enough attention to what she was up to! I still praise and treat whenever she goes outside so she doesn't go off the idea


----------



## Berry Clever (Sep 23, 2014)

I used the puppy pads for the first couple of weeks when I bought Buddy home. I didn't find this hindered our toilet training at all. I was actively encouraging him to go in the garden but I kept one puppy pad by the garden door. So, he knew he was supposed to be going outside but if he could't hold it in time he went on the pad. If he did toilet on the pad I didn't say anything I simply took the pad away. I found this method so helpful. It meant the only accidents we had were on the pads. I never found puddles anywhere else and all the time he was working towards doing it all in the garden. I used the Simple Solution Training Pads. A bit more expensive than other pads but so absorbent and he couldn't tear them. All our reviewers have given them really positive feedback. Hope that helps!


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

My puppy got through a few before I gave up with them. He used to shred them. Unused.:laugh: Best toy in the world.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm another who wouldn't bother. If I really felt the need to provide my pup somewhere to toilet when left I'd probably go with newspaper to be honest. I know way too many dogs who were trained using puppy pads and who will still pee on soft furnishings as adults. Not found people tend to have that problem with newspaper. Although that said, I do think simply taking them outside every time from the start is the best thing to do. No chance for confusion there then. Or the pup developing a preference for an inappropriate substance, I've found they can be VERY specific as to what surfaces they'll toilet on.


----------

